# Is she pregnant?



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

Okay. So Rorie hates being held so these pictures are not the best. 

She came from a feeder bin where she was with mostly male rats all 2months+. She is a lil over 2 months old.

I have had her for about 2 weeks and she has grown drastically in size. Almost seems like it happened over night.

What got me think she was pregnant was that her nipples suddenly became noticeable. I thought maybe that just happens so I looked it up and apparently it's a sign of pregnancy. So that plus her stomach I'm kinda thinking she is but wanted more opinions.


----------



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

I just got more pictures!! hopefully these help


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

She really doesn't look pregnant to me. Since you've already had her for 2 weeks, I guess you'll know for sure in another week.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

She doesnt look pregnant to me either. You might be lucky


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Id say no, she isnt pregnant. Alot of rats grow a bunch in size in a new home from just eating new food, and love and such lol


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

I suppose it is possible, as she was housed with males. But my female and male housed together didn't mate until about a month and a half after they started living together. (My first rats. I was told the female was a pre-pubescent male, and every time I took her in they would be like, "Nope! Boy.")

So you might be safe. She certainly doesn't look it.


----------

